# Considering speration



## AsainWife (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all this is is my first time on this website just felt the need to talk to other people out there.......well i have been married for nearly six years now and i am really considering separation!!

I got married against my parents will so they do not talk to me i have been disowned and for that same reason all my friends stopped talking to me! other half's family do talk to us but i cant tell them my true feelings......when we first got married everything was just perfect until i found out that he was lying to me about certain things for example he used to chat to his female friends and pretend he was on the phone to a guy and also saved there numbers under guys name......i did talk to him about it and he stopped but recently i have found he has started again

if we have an argument and try to talk to him ask him what i have done wrong he wont tell me if he wont tell me then how will i know?? he hardly takes me n kids out unless i say shall we go somewhere n when i do i feel as if he is a bit pissed off! n all we do talk about is the kids, what you want to eat and shopping etc......we don't connect ant talk about other things once the kids have gne to bad he prefers to be on his own "me time" he says...unless we do the deed

i dont think i can take it anymore i love him but cnt stand living like this i really feel upset n alone


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I don't know where you are, but you definitely need some individual counseling, and ASAP. Marriage counseling, also, but you have to figure out who you are before you can fix this. I am so sorry that you are going through this painful time -- but please know, it's not going to fix itself. You need to take action. First off? Counseling.


----------

